
Up Yours, Brutus (2014) - agronaut
http://www.wondersandmarvels.com/2014/03/up-yours-brutus.html
======
nness
The whole article reminded me of a segment on QI. You can tell that Fry would
enjoy this fact and the rest joke about a snarky Caesar.

------
kinleyd
Certainly a very different and eye catching title. Thanks, and in the spirit
of the article, et tu, agronaut!

